# graphics/drm-devel-kmod - DRM Report 2020-08-31



## T-Daemon (Sep 9, 2020)

DRM Report from freebsd-current@ list, Sep  6, concerning graphics/drm-devel-kmod. Some highlights:


Live usb images to download for automated testing and generating reports of drm drivers on user hardware, call for testing
backlight(8), instead of acpi_video or or intel-backlight, soon to be committed 
Renoir GPU, experimental support





__





						DRM Report 2020-08-31
					





					lists.freebsd.org


----------

